# Typical pizza Margherita with a drink at your choice



## Arvin

I'd need to translate this menù entry in many languages, and in Korean as well. It's for a restaurant in Naples, Italy:
"Typical pizza Margherita with a drink at your choice. Welcome to Neapolitans and tourists"

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kross

Arvin said:


> "Typical pizza Margherita with a drink at your choice. Welcome to Neapolitans and tourists"



마가리타 피자 (음료수 제공합니다.) 나폴리인과 여행객을 환영합니다.


----------



## englishistoughstuff

The above translation is fine, but I'd like to present an alternative:

마가리타 피자 및 고객님께서 선택하신 음료수 1가지. 나폴리 분들과 관광객 분들을 환영합니다!


----------

